# Subtotal Colectomy



## MEZIESKY (Apr 23, 2010)

I need some help please. One of our Dr. did a "subtotal colectomy". I reading the op note he removed all of the colon except the rectum. He also did a ileostomy. Can I bill 44140 and 44160 ? or is there a code that covers both sides rt and lt. Not a total as he left the rectum. This was a open procedure.
Thank you for your help.
Marie


----------



## katums85 (May 4, 2010)

Marie, Look at CPT 44150 - This is a total colectomy WITHOUT proctectomy WITH ileostomy.
Hope this helps.
Katie


----------

